# My Rocket Set Up



## amalgam786

Tried a moody B&W pic...


----------



## PeterF

Very nice


----------



## hotmetal

Very nice.

And, er, Snap!


----------



## dougie todd

nice setup, kitchen eye candy


----------



## amalgam786

bought a few accessories also...

- 18g VST basket

- IMS shower screen

- naked portafilter

- Reg Barber 58.5mm tamper! (although the handle seems too big for my hand - pitfalls of ordering online!)

what else do I need?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Micro fibre cloth for stainless steel - great for removing day to day gunge build up.

Tableau Stainless Steel Cleaning Mousse - for a more thorough clean up - will keep your Rocket looking shiny.


----------



## amalgam786

The Systemic Kid said:


> Micro fibre cloth for stainless steel - great for removing day to day gunge build up.
> 
> Tableau Stainless Steel Cleaning Mousse - for a more thorough clean up - will keep your Rocket looking shiny.


Got this from homesense the other day - half the price shown!


----------



## hotmetal

Which naked PF did you get, and what do you think of it?

I'm thinking of getting one, wasn't sure whether to get the Rocket one so it matches the single/double spouted ones supplied, or whether there was portafilter porn that ought to be considered. (I'm not looking to spend £££ on a really posh one, Bella Barista sell the Rocket one for £30 but if there are others in a similar price level that are too good to miss, do tell!)


----------



## Thecatlinux

hotmetal said:


> Which naked PF did you get, and what do you think of it?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting one, wasn't sure whether to get the Rocket one so it matches the single/double spouted ones supplied, or whether there was portafilter porn that ought to be considered. (I'm not looking to spend £££ on a really posh one, Bella Barista sell the Rocket one for £30 but if there are others in a similar price level that are too good to miss, do tell!)


here is a repost if you haven't seen it


----------



## aphelion

Man that R58 is a lovely looking thing


----------



## hotmetal

Ah, *that* Video. Have seen it before but it bears (bares?) repeating!

Can you actually buy those portafilters?


----------



## amalgam786

hotmetal said:


> Which naked PF did you get, and what do you think of it?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting one, wasn't sure whether to get the Rocket one so it matches the single/double spouted ones supplied, or whether there was portafilter porn that ought to be considered. (I'm not looking to spend £££ on a really posh one, Bella Barista sell the Rocket one for £30 but if there are others in a similar price level that are too good to miss, do tell!)


Hi

i got the rocket one but other than the handle being the same as the single and double spout handles there is nothing on it that even says rocket on it. Also the sides of the portafilter where the basket fits are quite deep so when I put my 18g VST basket in you don't see the bottom of the basket when looking straight on if you know what I mean - the video above must show examples of double and triple baskets as there is a difference if you look closely


----------



## hotmetal

Yeah, I'm probably going to do the same. Shame they didn't get the silver end caps made with the black R debossed into them. Having Rocket machined into the wall like in the video Cat posted would probably double the price, but a batch of custom end caps could be sourced from China for pennies per unit.


----------



## amalgam786

hotmetal said:


> Yeah, I'm probably going to do the same. Shame they didn't get the silver end caps made with the black R debossed into them. Having Rocket machined into the wall like in the video Cat posted would probably double the price, but a batch of custom end caps could be sourced from China for pennies per unit.


Agreed and would look the part too


----------



## Daren

hotmetal said:


> Which naked PF did you get, and what do you think of it?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting one, wasn't sure whether to get the Rocket one so it matches the single/double spouted ones supplied, or whether there was portafilter porn that ought to be considered. (I'm not looking to spend £££ on a really posh one, Bella Barista sell the Rocket one for £30 but if there are others in a similar price level that are too good to miss, do tell!)


If you've got a portafilter you don't use then they can be converted to naked. Callum T offers the service. I use one on my Rocket


----------



## Mrboots2u

Check with Callum , I'm not entirely sure he still offers this service due to rkme restraints. He may be able to source a new generic handle naked pf at a very good price though.


----------



## jeebsy

Coffeehit do a portafilter machining service too


----------



## mrsimba

R58 here also







with a 65e & bag of Workshop 'cult of done'


----------



## Daren

mrsimba said:


> R58 here also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a 65e[/img]


It looks like they've had a row


----------



## Daren

Just noticed your hob - I wondered why they were so far apart


----------



## mrsimba

Daren said:


> It looks like they've had a row


----------



## jeebsy

Mine haven't spoken for years...


----------



## coffeechap

Ditch the potpourri and get them closer together!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> Ditch the potpourri and get them closer together!!


Coffee counselling! It's the Cilla Black of grinders


----------

